# Power Taps



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

So whats the secret to soldering power taps underneath track without melting the track? I read here someone used a "conductive" adhesive? Thats new to me? Is there such a thing and does it work well?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

once again,greg braun's sitewww.hoslotcarracing.comis a cornerstone.he goes in depth on all aspects of wiring,construction,scenery,everything!it is the most comprehensive go to site i have seen.other guys might have other suggestions,but this site will tell you pretty much all you need to know.he does mention that when soldering track,be quick and accurate with a hot iron,so the solder joint joins fast as to not damage track due to prolonged heat exposure...hope this helps!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Solder power taps is no fun. But, if you have to do it, put the track on a damp sponge so that the sponge can absorb some of the heat from the plastic; it will hopefully aid in not melting the plastic. This is also a tip I found somewhere on Greg's site.

Joe


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

You need to be quick when you work, use rosin core solder and flux. Another key is to stay small with the wiring, I believe Greg recommends 16 or 18 gauge wire.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is what I did. I drilled a hole on each side of power rail and then cut a groove. I ran the wire through underside and over rail and back through other hole and then then twisted them tight. I then lightly beveled edges of cut to ensure there was not a snag for pickup shoes. It has worked fine. David


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

If interested, I have some Tomy power terminal track pcs. that were made by Greg. I had ordered two dozen for my Tomy layout & have a few new pieces that were not used, available for sale or trade.


----------



## wideglide (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Greg's method using a wet towel under the track for soldering.
I solder on the rail where the pinch marks are then i clean the area with flux cleaner and use a hot glue gun to go aroung the solder joint.
So far seems to hold.


----------

